# New CAAD 8 Build!



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Moved everything over from the venerable CAAD 4. Mix of old and new(er) parts: D/A 9 shifters / brakes, FSA K-Force crank, Deda Blackstick post, Flite saddle. etc...the only new parts for this build were the Thomson stem and 31.8 Easton carbon bars. Wheels are only a couple of months old. The whole shebang weighs in at 16.52 lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Dude, that is awsome. Want to trade for a six13? It really looks great, nicest bike I've ever seen.


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

awesome build my friend. are those specialized bottle cages?


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

That thing is sweet! I am getting a new Six13 frame under warranty (paint issues), and I kind of wish I had asked for a CAAD8 replacement frame instead of the Six13 Fusion they are sending me to replace my original Six13... I love the Six13, but I kind of miss my CAAD4 R2000 I just sold. I am very jealous...


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I love the look of raw metal. That bike is hot!


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

the_brett said:


> awesome build my friend. are those specialized bottle cages?


Yes they are and I really like them. Super light, secure and fairly cheap (especially considering the wieght).


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everybody! It was popular down at the shop too - I don't think anyone had seen the raw alu, not another one around that I know of. It really knocked my socks off when I saw it!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Mate top lookin bike there, like it more than my blue/black CAAD 8.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

That bike is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

That bike is a sexy beast. It makes me rethink the paint on my own CAAD8.


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

Great looking bike but how does it ride? My old CAAD 4 was a bit harsh......how is the CAAD 8...........


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

offthefront66 said:


> Great looking bike but how does it ride? My old CAAD 4 was a bit harsh......how is the CAAD 8...........


It rides a lot smoother than the CAAD 4 - that's what I replaced. Better in every way - smoother, more solid, climbs and accelerates better, crazy quick and accurate handling - I couldn't want anything more!


----------

